# Trip Out West Mid Feb 2011



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

This will be my 2nd annual trip out west. 

I am considering the following places

Mammoth CA
Mt Hood
Salt Lake City - Snowbird
Denver - which other resort you all thank is best for snow boarders

I am looking for a resort that has a great variety of terrain and some mild back country stuff. 

My last trip out west was solo...I would really like to meet up with some boarders this time to board with and possibly party with as well. It would be cool to meet someone that could show me some back country stuff also.

Any thoughts? Let me know if any body is interested in joining in. Right now I am thinking about feb 15 thru feb 22....these dates are flexible as I haven't scheduled vacation yet. I do have book flight by end of feb.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I am considering whistler to.....


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Dude, you're all over the place! Mammoth to BC with inland possibilities of SLC or Summit Co.........talk about a crap-shoot. You'll probably need to nail-down a destination before getting tag-alongs or local help. I'll be in Tahoe the weekend of the 18th, but I'm just deciding doing it on my own. I go solo at least twice a year and I LOVE IT.

Mammoth just got hammered (as did Tahoe) and their winter has been pretty tasty, to this point. I know SLC has been doing well and I've heard positive buzzing around Denver. At this point you can't make a poor choice. 

Realize though, if you have the flexibility to not make a decision until game-time....and that is what I gather by your broad options.....wait till closer. There is nothing worse than booking a trip to a place that has been getting hammered with snow, only to arrive 3 weeks later and that three weeks been sunny blue-bird, boiler plate making weather. Been there done that too many times. Let the weather dictate your destination, you'll always be able to make friends on the lift or at the bar.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty good advice from Needsnow. Right now Cali is getting hammered, but I just got this feeling in my bones that they are going to go into a long dry spell mid winter, maybe months. We are getting hammered in Colorado too. Again though, with this set up, a long dry spell (generally weeks) is not uncommon when we get front loaded like this. If you had to bet now, I'd bet on the PNW, Whistler, and Salt Lake.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> Dude, you're all over the place! Mammoth to BC with inland possibilities of SLC or Summit Co.........talk about a crap-shoot. You'll probably need to nail-down a destination before getting tag-alongs or local help. I'll be in Tahoe the weekend of the 18th, but I'm just deciding doing it on my own. I go solo at least twice a year and I LOVE IT.
> 
> Mammoth just got hammered (as did Tahoe) and their winter has been pretty tasty, to this point. I know SLC has been doing well and I've heard positive buzzing around Denver. At this point you can't make a poor choice.
> 
> Realize though, if you have the flexibility to not make a decision until game-time....and that is what I gather by your broad options.....wait till closer. There is nothing worse than booking a trip to a place that has been getting hammered with snow, only to arrive 3 weeks later and that three weeks been sunny blue-bird, boiler plate making weather. Been there done that too many times. Let the weather dictate your destination, you'll always be able to make friends on the lift or at the bar.


Yeah I had a great time at telluride last year solo, met some cool people at bars and in the chair but never really boarded with anybody other than the instructor I paid the first day. The trip was a good time but would have been better with others, ie I was reluctant to go into bc solo. Not to mention I think boarding with others would help me improve my skills, so that is what I was looking for by posting this. I was hoping to get some feed back about terrain as well, such as which place had mild back country areas I could possibly that line up with the black diamonds of that particular resort...I understand it is all relative. 

Yeah I am all over the place...options are wide...Or I guess where ever I can get to via southwest airlines lol..... I have voucher that I have to use by the end of February, meaning the flight has to happen by the end of feb.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Pretty good advice from Needsnow. Right now Cali is getting hammered, but I just got this feeling in my bones that they are going to go into a long dry spell mid winter, maybe months. We are getting hammered in Colorado too. Again though, with this set up, a long dry spell (generally weeks) is not uncommon when we get front loaded like this. If you had to bet now, I'd bet on the PNW, Whistler, and Salt Lake.


Last year I booked my trip to telluride in mid January, only to watch the base go from a weak 45 inches to 33 inches just a week before I was to leave...talk about a nail bitter. The week I left they started forecasting a big snow storm just I was to arrive...they ended up with like 3 feet of snow before I left, I got two good powder days out of it on the slopes it was great.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk, a fun trip would be fly in to portland rent a van/suv to sleep in (fore go motel expense) for a week and do a pnw circuit south to north and do a day at each...hood, crystal, apental, stevens, baker, whistler and then a beeline back to portland (whistler to portland...8 hours). Each hill is only 2-3 hours between each other....sleep in lot, ride all day, in the evening drive to the next hill and repeat. Also the Baker Legendary Banked Slalom is February 11-12-13, 2011.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> idk, a fun trip would be fly in to portland rent a van/suv to sleep in (fore go motel expense) for a week and do a pnw circuit south to north and do a day at each...hood, crystal, apental, stevens, baker, whistler and then a beeline back to portland (whistler to portland...8 hours). Each hill is only 2-3 hours between each other....sleep in lot, ride all day, in the evening drive to the next hill and repeat. Also the Baker Legendary Banked Slalom is February 11-12-13, 2011.


That would be cool..I have all of the cold weather gear to...sleeping bags...therma rest...warm clothing...it would be like adventure traveling from mountain to mountain. I like it....I have to admit I would miss nice warm room at the resort...lol.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> idk, a fun trip would be fly in to portland rent a van/suv to sleep in (fore go motel expense) for a week and do a pnw circuit south to north and do a day at each...hood, crystal, apental, stevens, baker, whistler and then a beeline back to portland (whistler to portland...8 hours). Each hill is only 2-3 hours between each other....sleep in lot, ride all day, in the evening drive to the next hill and repeat. Also the Baker Legendary Banked Slalom is February 11-12-13, 2011.


I have just secured two weeks of vacation from work. I like to spend several days at each resort...Look out PNW...here comes kysnowboarder...you never seen anything quite like it...lol I am pretty pumped about this...I am thinking I wil arrive in portland on the 6th and catch a flight back on 21st.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

noice, post trip reports and pm when coming to baker and i try to meet up. Post your itinerary...sure others will give ya the tour at other hills.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Right on man. Like Wrathful said, let us NW guys know when you're out here. If I'm free I am always down to meet up and ride.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kysnowboarder said:


> I have just secured two weeks of vacation from work. I like to spend several days at each resort...Look out PNW...here comes kysnowboarder...you never seen anything quite like it...lol I am pretty pumped about this...I am thinking I wil arrive in portland on the 6th and catch a flight back on 21st.


ATTA BOY!!!! Way to pull the trigger. Be sure to stalk the PNW Region thread and start making friends there.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Just discovered I need a passport to get into canada. I plan to apply on Monday on expexited basis....This could cause dates to slip a little. Is there anything else I should know about crossing us/canada border? Thanks for everones help!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

kysnowboarder said:


> Just discovered I need a passport to get into canada. I plan to apply on Monday on expexited basis....This could cause dates to slip a little. Is there anything else I should know about crossing us/canada border? Thanks for everones help!


You'll have problems with all those felony convictions.

btw clean out the car.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> You'll have problems with all those felony convictions.
> 
> btw clean out the car.


LOL...I will admit to be of average intelligence, but have some how managed to avoid any serious problems with the authorities...

I have heard some stuff about Canada and felonies before...I have always wondered if it was really true...your post makes me wonder more...lol.

NW boarder...it I will keep you posted...I am defiantly hoping to meet up with some folks to ride with..


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

An expedited passport can be pretty pricey!

Also, yes... many countries will refuse you entry if you have been convicted of a felony. I believe that the USA is one of them


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ky, I jest...but it is true.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ky, I jest...but it is true.


Understood...just wanted to let everyone know that I wouldn't any problems on the law front.

Had a good week....went snowboarding three times..that puts me at four for dec.....might go again wed.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

A DUI? Are you serious? That will destroy about 25% of the people who cross the border to ski/snowboard... wow! (unless, like most people... they cop a plea and get it reduced to reckless driving, so the DUI doesn't show up on their background check)

-EDIT-

I just found this gem on another message board and had to share:



> Canada's ridiculous rules apply to ANY conviction -- including nuns convicted of protesting nuclear weapons in the United States, dissidents convicted of opposing one-party rule in China, and monks convicted of opposing the Military regime in Burma. Nelson Mandela and Lech Walesa are not able to visit without a special waiver, and when Jesus Christ returns to earth on Judgement Day to lead the righteous to eternal salvation, he'll have to leave the Canadians behind, because his trial, conviction and execution will keep him out of the country.
> 
> Canada immigration is pathetic.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Holy crap....I just looked at the trail map for whistler/blackcomb....That place is huge!! Looks like 5 out of the what I hope will be 12 days of activity will be spent in Whistler!

I have just started looking at the maps of these places..I guess the next step will be to see where they are at in relation to each other. 

No dui's to worry about for me....YOu should see where I live....I have a good number of great drinking spots with in walking distance...lol.....No reason to drive....Not mention I started brewing my own beer last year...and it is actually not bad...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

This sounds like an awesome trip. I might Have to copy you. I would Have my wife and son with me though. We did a summer hiking/camping trip in the pnw last summer while my son was at high cascades snowboard camp. The area is probably the most beautiful I've seen. We camped and hiked hood/St Helen's /reinier for 8 days. I was going to go and work in Seattle or Portland next fall/winter but decided to hit up Colorado instead due to ease of licensing.

Your trip sounds freaking amazing though. Please keep everyone updated with pictures and stuff.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Argo said:


> This sounds like an awesome trip. I might Have to copy you. I would Have my wife and son with me though. We did a summer hiking/camping trip in the pnw last summer while my son was at high cascades snowboard camp. The area is probably the most beautiful I've seen. We camped and hiked hood/St Helen's /reinier for 8 days. I was going to go and work in Seattle or Portland next fall/winter but decided to hit up Colorado instead due to ease of licensing.
> 
> Your trip sounds freaking amazing though. Please keep everyone updated with pictures and stuff.


Colorado....wow what consolation....lol. I have been wanting to see the pnw in the summer to...but it looks like summer mtb trips will be to co, ut& az in 2011. That is part of the reason I picked pnw for winter trip. 


I defiantly plan to post pictures...hopely as the trip progresses. I went snowboarding for fifth time of the season yesterday. That is a record for me and impressive given I have had seasons were I only went 5 times.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not a mtn biker, however told by friends there is some insane stuff near vancouver and whistler and the backyard is galbraith mtn. So you could take a day off, rent a bike in the lowlands and check it out.

RideGalbraith


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kysnowboarder said:


> but it looks like summer mtb trips will be to co, ut& az in 2011.


Moab, brother...Moab!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They have some great summer mtb riding trails up in the pnw too.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

@wrathfuldeity The thought had crossed my mind....I don't have the legs to snowboard everyday for two weeks straight, so this might be a good alternative, I just wouldn't have thought trails would be rideble this time a year....hear we have heavy freeze thaw that turns the trails into mud pits....Vancouver is considered one of mtn biking's mecca's, getting to ride here in addition to the great snowboarding would take the trip beyond epic status for me. I will have to check into it.


@neednsnow: the trip I mention above in the summer will be my 2nd trip to utah/moab. I can't wait to ride porcupine rim again..I still have a scar on my chin from 09 trip when I endo....some how the end of the handle bar got me in chin....my entire jaw was numb as if some punched me in the mouth...post ride included a trip to immediate care center for stitches...lol It was a great day....I will be wearing my full face helmet this time on porcupine.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Should have pass port in two weeks.

I haven't book flight just yet. I might wait a couple of more weeks to do that so I can get an idea of what conditions are going to be like out there. 

From looking at the resorts I have come up with a rough itinerary.

Mt Hood/Meadows Sun Feb 6 
White Pass mon Feb 7th
Crystal tues Feb 8th
off day- alternative recreation
Summit West Thurs Feb 10th
Steven's Pass Fri Feb 11th
Baker Sat 12 & Sunday 13
Monday- off day travel to Whistler
Feb 15 thru 20th...Wistler/blackcomb
Feb 21 drive back to portland catch plane back on feb 22

This has been put together based on location at this point. I would be interested in hearing what you all think and if should change anything. Also I would be interested in knowing what days work for me to board with some of you guys. I defiantly want to be in baker for the big race.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

about Whistler check this message from Leanne Pelosi the other day ... 25k people on the mtn is too many.. sledding tomorrow


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> about Whistler check this message from Leanne Pelosi the other day ... 25k people on the mtn is too many.. sledding tomorrow




Yeah I saw something about that...I am hoping that was holiday thing. I went to the local ski place on Wed of this, they were so busy they had to turn people away and ran out of rental gear. I waited in line more than I boarded.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kysnowboarder said:


> Should have pass port in two weeks.
> 
> I haven't book flight just yet. I might wait a couple of more weeks to do that so I can get an idea of what conditions are going to be like out there.
> 
> ...



You have a lot of time at W/BC. I know its big, bud I assume you've created a buffer day or two? If not, consider it. Not necessarily the two travel/alt rec days, but an actual flex day. You may find that you meet a cool peep or two (or betty) at one of the other spots before you get to W/BC. I've done trips like this in the summer with a full ininerary and they are spectacular. However, there is always a few times where I thought "man I wish I had spent more time in......?"


Good On Ya!


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> You have a lot of time at W/BC. I know its big, bud I assume you've created a buffer day or two? If not, consider it. Not necessarily the two travel/alt rec days, but an actual flex day. You may find that you meet a cool peep or two (or betty) at one of the other spots before you get to W/BC. I've done trips like this in the summer with a full ininerary and they are spectacular. However, there is always a few times where I thought "man I wish I had spent more time in......?"
> 
> 
> Good On Ya!


That is a good idea. I defiantly plan to be flexible...snow conditions...meeting people and if I decide I like the terrain a lot at a spot. That's the cool part about doing this solo.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Chase snow conditions; pay attention to forecast and telemetry reports...things can change pretty quickly. Look for potential precip, cooler < 24 degrees. Blueturds are highly over-rated...rather have pukeage and low vis...btw get some good high intensity, low/flat light goggs, e.g., smith sensor mirrors. Get your knees loosened up and ready to fly blind. I'll be up on the 12th and if wife and work cooperates the 11th and 13th.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Chase snow conditions; pay attention to forecast and telemetry reports...things can change pretty quickly. Look for potential precip, cooler < 24 degrees. Blueturds are highly over-rated...rather have pukeage and low vis...btw get some good high intensity, low/flat light goggs, e.g., smith sensor mirrors. Get your knees loosened up and ready to fly blind. I'll be up on the 12th and if wife and work cooperates the 11th and 13th.


Working on the knees....went snowboarding five times in dec. Have two three day trips to snowshoe planned for january. This is on top of weight and cardio training. I have spy googles for flat light and some polarized oakley for blue bird days.

Your dates are for baker correct?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, Baker, check your pm. Its a bit of a risky time of year iirc, in that often the last part of Jan and and 1-3 weeks of Feb tends to be our dry hard cascade concrete period. But otoh its supposed to be la nina year and during the record la nina year, the train fired up an Jan and kept comming...so idk.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yes, Baker, check your pm. Its a bit of a risky time of year iirc, in that often the last part of Jan and and 1-3 weeks of Feb tends to be our dry hard cascade concrete period. But otoh its supposed to be la nina year and during the record la nina year, the train fired up an Jan and kept comming...so idk.


I will see what I can do about the snow...I brought 3 feet of snow to telluride last year 

Keeping my fingers for good conditions. If it looks really bad I might change plans...although I really have my heart set on riding the PNW this year. 

ON a side note the new therma rest I bought isn't going to work. It is a 3 inch thick mattress that is just too big to transport...It would need its own separate bag. So I am thinking of bringing my back packing therma rest and maybe buying a cheap air mattress when I arrive.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Received pass port today. I am good to go. I plan to book flight by Friday, also will be checking on rent a cars. 

I spent Sunday Monday and a good part of Tuesday boarding at Snow Shoe in West Virginia. I spent most of my time on cupp run, a black that is a mile and 1/2 and drops 1500 feet. Snow was mostly man made with a little natural mixed in, there were some ice patches, which sketch me out but after lunch and a couple of beers those were not a problem. I am planing on going back in late January for 3 to 4 days.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I just stumbled across this thread, and I gotta say, I love the fact that you just pulled the trigger on a trip like this based on some random dude’s suggestion. Good stuff.

I live near Seattle and have a pass at the Summit at Snoqualmie (you listed it as Summit West on your list) so I ride there quite often. I don’t know if you’ve tried to connect with other guys that ride there, but I know there are a few that post on this forum regularly. 

A few tips:
•	You want to ride Alpental, not Summit West. It’s the same resort, but totally different area. 
•	Alpental has some great BC that is easily accessible from the lifts. If you connect with someone that rides Alpental BC I think you’ll find exactly what you are looking for. 
•	If want to ride in the park, Summit Central is your best bet. 

Keep posting your trip as you go. I typically have to ride at night during the week so I doubt I’d be able to ride with you, but you never know.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> I just stumbled across this thread, and I gotta say, I love the fact that you just pulled the trigger on a trip like this based on some random dude’s suggestion. Good stuff.
> 
> I live near Seattle and have a pass at the Summit at Snoqualmie (you listed it as Summit West on your list) so I ride there quite often. I don’t know if you’ve tried to connect with other guys that ride there, but I know there are a few that post on this forum regularly.
> 
> ...


Yes, but is great idea! 

Alpental is the plan. Do I need avy gear to hit the bc there? If I do any back country riding should I go ahead and get avy gear or can it be rented? I maybe able to meet up for some night riding as well. I plan to start a new thread once flight is booked and car is rented. I hope more people will see it and post. 
I have been posting details on the northwest regional as well.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

kysnowboarder said:


> Yes, but is great idea!
> 
> Alpental is the plan. Do I need avy gear to hit the bc there? If I do any back country riding should I go ahead and get avy gear or can it be rented? I maybe able to meet up for some night riding as well. I plan to start a new thread once flight is booked and car is rented. I hope more people will see it and post.
> I have been posting details on the northwest regional as well.


I agree, it's a great idea. I was giving you props for pulling the trigger.

You don't NEED avy gear, but it's a good idea any time you decide to ride out of bounds. I'm not sure if it can be rented. Also, some people won't ride BC with someone that doesn't have the proper gear because they could be a liability.

However, depending on the weather, and who you can meet up with, I am not sure if you will be doing much more than "slackcountry". 

Avy gear is pretty expensive so you'll want to think about how much you'd actually use it and if you want to head into avy terrain without it. I recently bought a beacon, probe and shovel and it cost about $400.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> I agree, it's a great idea. I was giving you props for pulling the trigger.
> 
> You don't NEED avy gear, but it's a good idea any time you decide to ride out of bounds. I'm not sure if it can be rented. Also, some people won't ride BC with someone that doesn't have the proper gear because they could be a liability.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I may not be ready for avy terrain just yet. I am more interested in mellow back country stuff, not so much extreme stuff, but stuf were pow can be found..ie difficult to get to via long hike/climb but nothing more steep than black diamond or blue on the slops if that makes sense. Maybe this trip will get me ready for the bigger stuff. If I get to ride with experience people and they thought I had the skills to handle some of the gnarly stuff I would give it a try. I would want to have proper gear, I would rather spend $400 than be useless member of the group. I thought about taking avy training on this trip sense I am going to be there 2 weeks. I will defiantly take it next season.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Definitely wait to venture into avalanche terrain until you have had some basic avalanche training and practice with a transceiver. Too many people venture out into the BC with no recent practice using their beacons. This is why serious BC riders are very hesitant to take someone along they do not know. Search and recovery skills need to be practiced regularly or you become rusty and in a real emergency, can cause you to fail. Out west, back country riding is the real deal and nothing in the eastern U.S comes close so do some inbound off piste riding and side country before attempting true back country.


Makes complete sense to me. I defiantly want to be prepared both from a riding stand point and I have the skills to deal with situations that can arise in the bc. I want to be able to do the right thing. 

Staying practiced will be challenging. If I were to take avy training this trip and get into some true back country stuf this trip it would be a year or more before I could make it back out there to get more experience. I would almost want to take a refresher course each time until I am well practiced. 




Snowolf said:


> If you can arrange to hit Mt. Hood Meadows on a Wed, Thur or Fri, I would be happy to give you the grand tour including our inbound back country areas like Heather and Clark Canyons and Private Reserve / S&R Cliffs. This is a great place to get the feel of back country with some element of safety. I would recommend you allow more than one day for Mt. Hood as well.


I might be able to work this out. I haven't booked flight yet and I could change vacation around a little bit, or I could hit hood on the return which means I would be there the following week. I defiantly want to be at baker on 12 & 13.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> You can do beacon practice anywhere so long as you have a friend with a beacon. You put it in a tupper ware container in transmit mode and your friend buries it while you are not looking. You then use your beacon to locate it.
> 
> A big part of beacon practice should also be probing, so bury the thing and hide the evidence so you have to pinpoint, then probe and dig. Always have someone time you. Ideally, you want to have the transceiver dug out in under 5 minutes. A proper practice involves all sequences of searching and recovery. When you consistently get things right when it does not matter, you will get it right when it does......:thumbsup:


I have a 6000 acre Forrest close by...and plenty of outdoors friends that would have fun with this. 



Snowolf said:


> I can assure you that Meadows` terrain will knock your socks off.


I defiantly want to be challenged and pushed out of my comfort zone.

I am doing everything I can to prepare..I have 2nd trip to snow shoe wv booked for next weekend..it is another three day trip and then will be most likely going back for a two day trip the weekend of the 29th. That will put me at 13 days of boarding for the season...a record for one season.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

One thought.....

If you are able to arrange hooking up with locals, and want to spend more time at certain places, you may want to consider knocking a location or two off your list. 

If you can get a guided tour from a guy like Snowolf, you should do whatever it takes to make that happen.

I'd consider knocking off White Pass, and maybe even Alpental. I love Alpental, it's where I ride the most, but unless the snow is good and you know where you are going, the terrain can be limited. 

Places like Hood, Crystal, and Whistler are just bigger with more in-bound terrain. Baker is a must becasue it gets so much snow and it's just old school legendary in the NW. 

Just my two cents....


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am glad to be getting feed back from you guys. 

I defiantly plan to be at hood at least one day Snowolf can be there. White pass is defiantly on the list, I hoping to meet somone to show me that place as well. 

I have some questions. I have been following the Northwest regional thread and from the looks of it conditions are pretty shitty (that may well be an understatement)which is making me just a little nervous. Let say I fly into Portland in feb and conditions are like they are now or worse...Am i hosed? Right now it seems if I was out there today I could go up to Whistler and be in good shape, are there other places I could hit up. Is it better further east today? 

I hope conditions improve immediately for you guys, but at the same time I could see this setting me up big snows in late Jan into Feb. 
Granted I know predicting the weather past 3 or 4 days is pretty much a crap shoot doing it with blind guesses even more so but sometimes is more spot on than the forecast.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> If you can time it right, I would drive up to White Pass and ride with you there as well...I love White Pass.


Awesome. What days would work for you at white pass, same days as hood/meadows? It looks like from using google that hood and white pass are a couple of hours apart, but the WA resorts are 4 hours from Portland. It looking like changing the dates is the best possibility to make hood on Wed with out too much back tracking.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> They are good two cents.... And you are spot on....:thumbsup:
> 
> Yeah, with 3 decent sized ski areas on Hood (Meadows, Timberline and Ski Bowl), you should allow a minimum of two days for exploring all of Mt. Hood. If you are not able to fully appreciate western U.S. Blacks and double blacks, Alpental does not have the easy intermediate terrain in abundance. I would suggest Stevens Pass over Alpental for intermediate terrain. Crystal and Baker are must do`s.
> 
> I love White Pass and the new terrain in the Paradise basin is some of the best glades I have found in the PNW. The terrain at White is super mellow too so for you or any rider who is at the intermediate level, it is a great place to start doing off piste riding without the steep, double black diamond terrain. If the snow is right, White Pass would be off the hook and a super good call. Play that one by ear and make the call depending on the snow!


I haven't been to White Pass for years. I've always liked it, but it was small unless you could find some good trees...which is what I liked, there were a few nice tree sections.

Have you been to the new area yet? How is it? The trail map looks like it could be a nice powder area, but it doesn't look all that steep....no blacks.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> The new area called Paradise Basin is fantastic. It effectively more than doubles the size of White Pass. Two incredible things about it are that it is an entire huge bowl of nothing but off piste tree runs ranging from widely dispersed small conifers to very tight mid growth fir. There are open meadows and small rock outcroppings to jump off of too. Coular Expess is fast and all runs funnel down to it. Nothing steep except for the north wall of the basin so it is ideal for easy cruising through the trees and an awesome place for an intermediate rider to start doing off piste riding.
> 
> Secondly, it provide instant access to superb back country on the south face of Hogback Mountain into the Goat Rocks wilderness. There are gorgeous east facing bowls a half mile from the chair!
> 
> ...


White pass sounds awesome. Two of the areas I am wanting to improve is tree runs and to learn to jump. I am not wanting to jump anything big just yet but would like to be able to jump random rollers, small cliff drops and knuckles on the trail. I have become board with the blues here. I think if I develop the abilty to jump I will have the ability to make any trail interesting.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> If you can make it work and we can ride together at Meadows, you will be jumping like a frog. We have great beginner parks that we can lap as part of our longer top to bottom runs as well as unlimited natural features of all sizes to play on. The terrain at Meadows has the most variety of any place in Oregon.


I am pretty sure I can make it work to meet you up there on Wed Feb 9th.. Could do white pass the Thursday Feb 10th?

The options for me are arriving there Feb 7 or 8th and leaving 24 or 25th...this option would make me have to use more vacation days but I would avoid weekend crowds...2nd option is to fly into Seattle instead, this would be more centrally located than Portland and prevent some back tracking, I think.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Seattle's traffic can be a clusterFU####K...best to avoid if possible, if you got to do it...do it mid-day 10am to 2pm or very early before 6 am or after 7 pm....best to stay on I-5 and just blow through...unless you want to do some tourist thing at the market.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

The weather is defiantly concerning me..I just saw the extended forecast you put on Northwest thread...not good. I probably will wait until as late as possible to book flight. I really want ride the PNW, but I want to ride it when it is descent to great. If it looks really bad in a couple of weeks I may head to CO or UT instead as long as their forecast/conditions are considerably better. I am really hoping the forecast and conditions for PNW changes radically in the next few days. 

I think I am going to keep dates the same as far as start and finish of trip. I would arrive in Seattle on Saturday feb 5th head over to Stevens/crystal for a Sunday/Monday/Tuesday, than head down to hood/meadows Wed..possibly ride there Wed/Thursday, than head back up to white pass on Friday. I might take that Tuesday off from boarding, or possibly Thursday.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

kysnowboarder said:


> The weather is defiantly concerning me..I just saw the extended forecast you put on Northwest thread...not good. I probably will wait until as late as possible to book flight. I really want ride the PNW, but I want to ride it when it is descent to great. If it looks really bad in a couple of weeks I may head to CO or UT instead as long as their forecast/conditions are considerably better. I am really hoping the forecast and conditions for PNW changes radically in the next few days.
> 
> I think I am going to keep dates the same as far as start and finish of trip. I would arrive in Seattle on Saturday feb 5th head over to Stevens/crystal for a Sunday/Monday/Tuesday, than head down to hood/meadows Wed..possibly ride there Wed/Thursday, than head back up to white pass on Friday. I might take that Tuesday off from boarding, or possibly Thursday.


The weather is going to be a tough call. You definitely don't want to come out here if it's going to be raining. 

This is starting to feel like two years ago, when I swear it rained in the mountains the entire month of January....toally killed the base.

I don't remember exactly when it turned, but it ended up being a great Spring. I remember a thigh deep pow day on April 9th....my best day in years.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> The weather is going to be a tough call. You definitely don't want to come out here if it's going to be raining.
> 
> This is starting to feel like two years ago, when I swear it rained in the mountains the entire month of January....toally killed the base.
> 
> I don't remember exactly when it turned, but it ended up being a great Spring. I remember a thigh deep pow day on April 9th....my best day in years.


I have to admit to being a little frustrated. I I picked Feb for this trip because I thought I could count on consistent good conditions, but doesn't look like it. I would have been better off to come in Dec, but I wouldn't be in snowboarding shape than, I would think DEC would be more questionable than Feb. I know you weren't suggesting this but to plan a trip in April for snowboarding anywhere in the lower 48 would seem like you are really rolling the dice....I just need to move...I am not far from it...I want what you all have out there so bad...

It is hard for me to change dates once I put on calendar at work. I have go through a lot of trouble to be out for two weeks and do a lot of prepping others to fill in for me. This starts as soon as put vacation on calendar. I have been considering pushing trip to later Feb to give time for the base to recover from all of this rain that has fallen out there.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

If you do White Pass on Thursday, Feb. 10th, you can count me in. As I said over in the Regional Northwest thread, don't give up on the PNW yet. The weather here is a fickle bitch and can/will change in a moments notice. Keep faith for the snow should return!


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> If you do White Pass on Thursday, Feb. 10th, you can count me in. As I said over in the Regional Northwest thread, don't give up on the PNW yet. The weather here is a fickle bitch and can/will change in a moments notice. Keep faith for the snow should return!


Cool. AS of right now am planning on riding pnw. I may need to make a decision end of next week. Regardless where I end up. Going I hope it turns around for you all! SOON!


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Why don`t we all go to White Pass that day.....though, Friday would work best for me.
> 
> Kysnowboarder, I would encourage you to think about taking Wed and Thursday at Mt. Hood....:dunno:
> 
> ...


Yes have been monitoring conditions looking better. Schedule sounds good. NWBoarder you said thurs at white pass...can you possibly do fri?

It turns out that there is a good chance that I am going to get mountain bike on the north shore! That will take this trip beyond epic status! 

Going boarding in wv this weekend...conditions should be good as area is expecting 6 to 10 inches....three days of boarding...I should have pictures to post.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I Am good to go for White Pass that Friday...:thumbsup:
> 
> If you can make it work, we can hit Meadows all day on Wed. If you want to also check out Timberline, we could hit that on Thursday (or stay at Meadows for the better terrain) and then bust ass up early on Friday to be at White Pass at 9:00 AM for first chair...:thumbsup:
> 
> Oh yeah...still have that voucher for a free lift ticket at Meadows...(will cost you a beer afterwards though...)


As long as you like good beer and know where to get it...I love beer


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

kysnowboarder said:


> As long as you like good beer and know where to get it...I love beer


You want good beer? The PNW has good beer. You're going to float your eyeballs in good beer.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> You want good beer? The PNW has good beer. You're going to float your eyeballs in good beer.


When I travel I always enjoy trying local fair....I like micro brews and like to eat at local spots. If you guys have suggestions that would be awesome!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

kysnowboarder said:


> When I travel I always enjoy trying local fair....I like micro brews and like to eat at local spots. If you guys have suggestions that would be awesome!


I'm not enough of a "beer guy" to cover all of what's available but my absolute favorite beer is the Black Butte Porter from Deschutes Brewery. I also like the Terminator Stout from McMenamins and the Monkey Face Porter from Cascade Lakes. The PNW has a reputation for craft beers so I'm sure you'll find plenty to your liking!

Splash
McMenamins - Home Page
Cascade Lakes Brewing Co: Local's Night


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

kysnowboarder said:


> When I travel I always enjoy trying local fair....I like micro brews and like to eat at local spots. If you guys have suggestions that would be awesome!


Honestly, the bar at any of the mountains you visit will probably have 5-10 microbrews that you don't get in KY. 

Last wednesday I had a pitcher of Mac & Jack's (small brewery in Redmond Wa) and a Triple B Burger (bacon, blue cheese, BBQ sauce) at Crystal's main bar...tasty!

That was followed by untracked knee deep PNW pooh off of Raineir Express all afternoon...good times. Hopefully the snow we just started getting will hold up until you arrive.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Damn dude, things are not looking all that great. It is supposed to be in the mid 50`s to low 60`s in Portland this week. Meadows has been wet, heavy and sticky in the day and solid ice at night. The entire Cascade range is suffering and I see no real relief in sight from the NOAA long range models. As much as I would love to ride with you, I can`t in conscience tell you it is going to be great. If it were me, I think I would be looking at a Jackson, Salt Lake, Colorado tour. That is where the goods are at, not up here. If I could score the cheap ticket for that week, I would be so out of here myself....:dunno:


Yeah, it is looking like I just picked a bad year. I may push the vacation back a week, but I don't thank that will make much of a difference for the cascades. I am considering Salt Lake and Colorado. Don't know if I am ready for Jackson. I was hoping the cascades would start getting pounded this week.....and then for the rest of the season. I was hoping they would get enough to cover the layer of crust you all keep talking about for the rest of the season..

On a positive note, I just got back from 3 days of snowboarding at snowshoe. I am now at 11 days for the season, and I am going back this weekend for two more days. I am in the best snowboarding shape I have ever been in. I will post a trip report in the next couple of days, complete with pictures of me on a snowboard..lol, there are very few of those that exist. I should have a go pro by the weekend so I will have video of this coming weekends trip.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Actually I just looked at the 30 day NOAA maps and they look encouraging. I think I may move the trip back a week, your winter in the PNW may start with my arrival...


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I now heavily leaning toward Colorado/UTAH trip. I moved the trip back a week. I will make it out there on the 15th. I still debating on rather not I should just spend two weeks in CO or spread it out. 

I am stunned at how bad the conditions have been in PNW and how long it has lasted. I hope the conditions improve out there for you guys. Thanks for all of the offers help, and to ride
Maybe it will work out next year. 

I am considering crested butt, Aspen, snow mass, wolf creek in co. Any other suggestions would be great. I havent look at UT too much, but would be interested in hearing those as well. Snowbird and Park City would be on the list for sure.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

kysnowboarder said:


> I now heavily leaning toward Colorado/UTAH trip. I moved the trip back a week. I will make it out there on the 15th. I still debating on rather not I should just spend two weeks in CO or spread it out.
> 
> I am stunned at how bad the conditions have been in PNW and how long it has lasted. I hope the conditions improve out there for you guys. Thanks for all of the offers help, and to ride
> Maybe it will work out next year.
> ...


Do NOT come to the PNW any time soon. It was nearly 70F in Central Oregon last weekend and people were biking and golfing instead of snowboarding.

In CO add Steamboat Springs to that list (if they have snow). It's in the NW corner of the state though, so it's not anywhere in the same neighborhood as those you've listed.

In UT if you go to Park City make sure to hit The Canyons. Snowbird reigns supreme though (again, if they have snow).


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah co and ut look better right now although they have not been getting hammered by any means. Hopefully some large storms will happen that will help us all out.

I did another weekend trip to snowshoe...I now have been boarding 13 days this year. I really feel good on the board right now. Still have some problems on steeps and with jumping..


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

neednsnow said:


> Realize though, if you have the flexibility to not make a decision until game-time....and that is what I gather by your broad options.....wait till closer. There is nothing worse than booking a trip to a place that has been getting hammered with snow, only to arrive 3 weeks later and that three weeks been sunny blue-bird, boiler plate making weather. Been there done that too many times. Let the weather dictate your destination, you'll always be able to make friends on the lift or at the bar.


I should be a friggin Prophet! Sorry PNW, I really didn't mean to wash you all out. 

As for your decisions....either would be a good option, but SLC has been getting a bit more snow than your Colorado destinations (Bird=322 this year Crested Butte= 227 Brighton is also in the 300s and Wolf Creek is in the 200s. Canyons Base Depth equals that of Aspen). 

Also, you'll be able to hammer-out a lot more resorts over the period of time than you would if you did Colorado. Station yourself in SLC and you'll hit a ton of Places! Bird, Bright, Tude, Canyons, Basin, and Pow Mow all within about an hour of SLC. (Though Basin, Pow Mow, and Canyons are more low-lying resorts thus their snowfall totals tend to be more along the line with the Colorado spots). 

And if you're feeling real ballsy, the trek to Jackson from SLC is a 5-hour drive. I think you would have put that amount of time in from PDX to YVR, anyways. If you have flexible flights, fly into SLC and fly out of JAC.

Just a thought.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> and drive to Moab and do some epic riding in Canyonlands! I am not a ruder, but I backpack Arches and Canyonlands and it is gorgeous!


I was in winter mode and wasn't even thinking about that idea. This is definately something to consider! Gorgeous is the perfect word.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> drive to Moab and do some epic riding


That's an idea! Moab is the Snowbird of the mtb world. Every mountain biker needs to ride there at least once in his or her life.

You might want to post up on MTBR to check trail conditions first:

Winter riding in Moab ? - Mountain Bike Forums


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I like idea about starting in slc and hitting moab. I am actually driving to moab in aug. I road there in 2009 to. I have been considering jackson..I am a intermediate rider though. I have a buddy that has relatives there (I have never met) who has invited me out there for march. I not going to be able to get out work in march so maybe this is the trip to check out jackson.

Thanks for the ideas. 

Neednsnow...I am glad I took your advice about waiting to book flight.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If you really wanted to hit a bunch of places over your 2 weeks. you could fly into denver on friday night, drive out to vail or breck for riding saturday/sunday/monday(1 day breck, 2 days vail), beaver creek tuesday/1 day, drive to aspen and spend wed/thurs/2 days there, if you really want to do crested butte you could hit that one up fri too for a day. That puts you at 7 riding days and brings you to the following weekend.... you could hightail it to moab and break from boarding for a day or so riding canyon lands and arches national parks on sat/sun. Denver to Moab is 6 hours, from crested butte it would be about 4 hours. All of the Colorado resorts are at most a couple of hours from each other, some are like 20 minutes....

Week 2 you could head up to park city and board at the areas there for 3 or 4 days bringing you to wed/thursday. You can drive up to Jackson Hole from PC, about a 4-5 hour drive, puting you there thursday night at the latest. Ride here fri/sat. sunday morning wake up and high tail it back to denver, 9 hour drive, for your flight home sunday night.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kysnowboarder said:


> I have been considering jackson..I am a intermediate rider though. I have a buddy that has relatives there (I have never met) who has invited me out there for march. I not going to be able to get out work in march so maybe this is the trip to check out jackson.
> 
> Thanks for the ideas.
> 
> Neednsnow...I am glad I took your advice about waiting to book flight.


I forgot that you had a whole two weeks....you could really kill it out there, all over the place. One suggestion I will follow with is, Do Jackson! Who cares what level you are. You'll be a better rider once you get there, and Jackson will just dial-it-up. Sing us a little Johnny Cash...."I'm going to Jackson....."

Glad I could be of some assistance. Ohh, and I wish I would have taken my own advice. I'm booked for Tahoe in 3 weeks, and with the exception of last weekend, they've been getting skunked the past month! Luckily I bought a pass at Kirkwood this past spring so I won't be sinking any more money into lift tix.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If you can make it to Jackson, GO.... especially if there are locals there to show you around. Ride JHMR by day and then the Snow King by night


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

So it begins, the flight is booked, I arrive in SLC on Feb 12th, depart on Feb 27th...

You talked me into it, I plan to hit Jackson to...you all are dragging me there kicking and screaming...:laugh:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You'll be kicking and screaming to not leave after you ride there. 4,139ft of vertical. 


kysnowboarder said:


> So it begins, the flight is booked, I arrive in SLC on Feb 12th, depart on Feb 27th...
> 
> You talked me into it, I plan to hit Jackson to...you all are dragging me there kicking and screaming...:laugh:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> You'll be kicking and screaming to not leave after you ride there. 4,139ft of vertical.



He will.....he'll be kicking and screaming about having to leave!


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah when I board the plane back to kentucky on 2/27!


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I am starting to piece together an itinerary.

Land in Salt lake on 2/12, rent a car, head to Brighton

2/13-2/16 ride Brighton, Snowbird, Park City
2/17 off day travel/day
2/18-2/19 hopefully mtn bike Moab..still have check on trail conditions
2/20 off travel day
-2/21 hit up wolf creek
2/22 Aspen...board and find sugar momma! yeah!
2/23 steam boat 
2/24 travel/rest
2/25-2/26 Jackson hole leave night of 2/26 for salt lake to catch return flight
Things may not quite shake out this way but this is the current plan. Some travel days will be shorter than others so I will probably do some laid back sight seeing on those days to. 

If anybody can be at these places on the days listed let me know, I love to meet up with some people ride with and drink beer with.

If anyone has any other ideas let me know, like would I be better off going to Vail over Aspen, or Crested butt?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kysnowboarder said:


> I am starting to piece together an itinerary.
> 
> Land in Salt lake on 2/12, rent a car, head to Brighton
> 
> ...



Ugh, Dude!!! That stretch between Moab and Jackson will be quite a pull in such a short period of time! My body hurts just thinking about this. I strongly suggest giving yourself Multiple days at some of the resorts. Particularly, I suggest multiple days at Snowbird (get a 2-day pass from the Canyons Ski shop), Aspen (you'll need 2 days if you're cougar hunting), and obviously Jackson Hole. These are big resorts and one day....hell two days at any of them just doesn't do justice. Think of it this way.....go back to the 7 most beautiful women you've been lucky to enjoy. Would you prefer to one-night stand each one of them or take the best 3 or 4 and pull a full weekend with each, learning her ins and outs? Imma going to go with option Two, personally.


Brighton is a great place, but you can hammer that place out in a day. Anything I've heard about Park City is that, unless you're a park rider, don't bother hitting PC when you have options Like Brighton and Snowbird. Its also a slight pain in the butt drive compared to Bird and Bright. I'd suggest scrapping PC and one of your Colorado Options, but thats just me. Also, there's no need to go Vail over Aspen. 

I think you said something about an MTBK trip later in the year to Moab. If you're heading back to Moab later, why waste good snow days on biking days? I love my Cannondale when its time for her, but this is February....snow snow snow. (Keep it as an option if weather patterns stall.)

Just thoughts.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> Ugh, Dude!!! That stretch between Moab and Jackson will be quite a pull in such a short period of time! My body hurts just thinking about this. I strongly suggest giving yourself Multiple days at some of the resorts. Particularly, I suggest multiple days at Snowbird (get a 2-day pass from the Canyons Ski shop), Aspen (you'll need 2 days if you're cougar hunting), and obviously Jackson Hole. These are big resorts and one day....hell two days at any of them just doesn't do justice. Think of it this way.....go back to the 7 most beautiful women you've been lucky to enjoy. Would you prefer to one-night stand each one of them or take the best 3 or 4 and pull a full weekend with each, learning her ins and outs? Imma going to go with option Two, personally.
> 
> 
> Brighton is a great place, but you can hammer that place out in a day. Anything I've heard about Park City is that, unless you're a park rider, don't bother hitting PC when you have options Like Brighton and Snowbird. Its also a slight pain in the butt drive compared to Bird and Bright. I'd suggest scrapping PC and one of your Colorado Options, but thats just me. Also, there's no need to go Vail over Aspen.
> ...


This is the kind of feed back I am looking for. I do plan to play in the park some..but I don't require an advanced park for that as I am in the early days of my park riding. Mtb thing was designed to be a way to recover from snowboarding...maybe I might just do a snowmobile tour instead at one of the resorts. I may drop steam boat off the list and spend additional day at aspen.

Does anybody think any of these places will have issues with me sleeping in my car? I might get a room here and there but the main plan is to spend night in car.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I have to agree, if there's good snow on the ground then skip Moab (especially if you're going back later this year). If the snow sucks and it's 60F out then sure, why not grab a bike? The most interesting trails are up a little higher and you won't be able to access them as well as in the warmer months. The famous Slickrock Trail should be good to go though. It might not be the best for a recovery day since it's out-of-the-saddle mashing up steeps the whole time.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have done the drive from SLC to steamboat and it isn't that bad of a drive I think 6ish hours and a lot of it is down some random state road through WY and CO. Brighton just recently set up a beginner park which is super easy to get to and it isn't on the trail map but if you want to know the trail it is on I can look it up for you. Snowbird has a terrible park, but no one goes there for the park. I wouldn't hit snowbird without fresh snow. It is a popular resort for the valley so people track it out quicker. Also look into Solitude it is in BCC but before brighton. It is steeper than Brighton, but not as steep as Snowbird. If you need a place to crash for a night or take a shower let me know I live just a few minutes from the mouth of BCC. I got a spare bedroom but only an inflatable mattress, yes I am classy. For sleeping in your car I know there are several pull off around the Silver fork area where people leave there car over night. It is about half way between Brighton and the mouth of the canyon. There are several trail head that have parking. I don't know how often they tow, but the mouth of the canyon has a parking lot. I would recommend parking in the trail head parking lots for sleeping though.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snow is the top priority....if am in slc and jackson is getting hit I may leave so early and head straight to jackson....


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Good to have options!


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

snowvols said:


> I have done the drive from SLC to steamboat and it isn't that bad of a drive I think 6ish hours and a lot of it is down some random state road through WY and CO. Brighton just recently set up a beginner park which is super easy to get to and it isn't on the trail map but if you want to know the trail it is on I can look it up for you. Snowbird has a terrible park, but no one goes there for the park. I wouldn't hit snowbird without fresh snow. It is a popular resort for the valley so people track it out quicker. Also look into Solitude it is in BCC but before brighton. It is steeper than Brighton, but not as steep as Snowbird. If you need a place to crash for a night or take a shower let me know I live just a few minutes from the mouth of BCC. I got a spare bedroom but only an inflatable mattress, yes I am classy. For sleeping in your car I know there are several pull off around the Silver fork area where people leave there car over night. It is about half way between Brighton and the mouth of the canyon. There are several trail head that have parking. I don't know how often they tow, but the mouth of the canyon has a parking lot. I would recommend parking in the trail head parking lots for sleeping though.


Cool, thanks for the info. Let me know if you can make the 13th at Brighton. Nothing wrong with an inflatable mattress....

I just talked with bike shop in Moab, they said the trails are pretty good, plenty of them in rideable shape. They said that can change if they get a freak snow storm...I wouldn't be too upset about that lol. 

Part of me wants to do the mtb thing, but it does add some expense an complication to packing. I am trying to be a minimalist about this and keep this two checked bags (that is what is free with southwest) and a carry on back pack, which will also serve as my on the slope pack..and a lab top...I got to keep everyone up to date. My mtb shoes and riding gear may push me over the top on the two checked bag thing. It would be really rad to ride my mountain bike in MOAB on a snowboarding trip. The flip side to that is 3 days at Jackson sounds better than two... Decisions Decisions Decisions! 

Man I am really pumped up about this. I have 13 days under my belt this season, more than I ever ridden before a season. I feel more comfortable than ever on the board. I feel like I am ready to push past my current boundaries. I really think I work at on this trip that I should descent improvement on the board, I think I have set my self up for this with all of the boarding I have already done. 

So, now that I got that out of the way...time for an important question...

WHAT

SHOULD

I 

WEAR

WHILE 

IN 

ASPEN?
:cheeky4:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Shaun whites xgames outfit.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol, I didn't see him in the xgames so I am not sure what it was

New agenda..if mtb stays part of the trip. I am still debating that. Subject to change based on conditions.

2/13-2/15 ride Brighton, Snowbird, 
2/16 off day travel/day
2/17-2/18 mtn bike Moab..still have check on trail conditions
2/19 off travel day
-2/20-2/21 hit up wolf creek
2/22-2/23 Aspen...board and find sugar momma! yeah!
2/24 travel/rest
2/25-2/26 Jackson hole leave night of 2/26

If I take Moab out of the picture it may not make as much sense to ride wolf creek, from looking at the map it seems like a cool place but is it worth going out of the way for?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I wouldnt do that schedule and I live here .... seriously dont go to Moab.. theres a reason you dont hear of off season riding there .. its southern utah but it still snows there and trails will be unmaintained and hazardous and youll most likely be rather alone .... really same knowledge there that applies to backcountry .. do go alone and understand your conditions. As far as running all over for snow you have to understand that if theres a big storm worth chasing highway 80 that runs from SLC to Denver will most likely be shut and thats the federal highway, you dont even wanna know about state roads .. getting to Jacksonhole will take up to twice as long and the roads are really sketchy in bad weather .. if theres a big system it will put snow on the whole area co.ut. and wyo. evey day you take to drive is a day you waste on your vacation ... my advice pick a spot and go have fun, take a day or two to learn the resort you choose and youll have a blast no matter what the weather


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

kysnowboarder said:


> Lol, I didn't see him in the xgames so I am not sure what it was
> 
> New agenda..if mtb stays part of the trip. I am still debating that. Subject to change based on conditions.
> 
> ...


Unless you want to check off Colorado on this trip, save it for another time. As Needsnow says, there is plenty to get into in SLC/PC and Jackson that you don't need the extra driving. In my opinion (as a vacationer, not resident), Snowbird is best for weekdays, when the crowds aren't insane. On the weekends, I would check out Solitude. It doesn't have the vert Snowbird does, but it's never crowded. If Honeycomb Canyon is open, it rivals anything at Snowbird (in my opinion). Also, if you want to go to Park City, check out The Canyons instead. 

You definitely need more than one day at Jackson Hole, and don't discount Grand Targhee. It's about an hour from Jackson, and it's a great take, particularly if visibility is low at JHMR because of fog.

I've done the drive from SLC to Jackson, and it's not that bad. About 4 hours or so, unless Teton Pass is closed. Then you're F'd. I fly into Jackson Hole on the 25th in the afternoon to visit a buddy of mine, so I will be around to ride on the 26th....let me know.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I ride wolf creek every year about 14-18 days for the past 5 years. It is a small, 1600 acre place with 1500' vert. I go there because crowds are small, always, including the holidays. There is probably 10 people riding there on a weekday non holiday.... That being said, with your schedule and places you can go on the fly like you are, I would not go out of my way for it. I would hit up vail before and aspen and skip moab and wolf creek..... I love wolf creek and all but I like it for reasons that you are not looking for. There are maybe 3 good looking girls that live in that 100 mile radius, and maybe 150 more that are mountain goats...... I always have my family with me and it is inexpensive on top of the low census.... 

On a side note I would like to hit up powder mountain in eden utah, like an hour from park city. You could do:


2/13-2/15 ride Brighton, Snowbird, 
2/16 2/17 powder mountain
2/18-2/20 jackson hole
2/21-2/23 vail...board and find snowbunny! yeah!
2/25-2/26 Aspen...board and find sugar momma to make back some lost trip funds and stay in a place you can get a good shower! yeah!
leave morning of 2/27 rest when you get home, your young... Im 34 and can easily do this schedule. My wife and I did 9 days of camping and hiking up in oregon and washing which I think is more tiring than boarding, that was 9 months ago..... quit being a pussy with all the rest days. lol:cheeky4:

You have to think that it gets dark around 5 pm this time of year, you can eat something and drive for 4 hours before its close to time to turn in for the night then wake up in the parking lot of the resort in the morning at 8 to catch first lift at each resort...... 



kysnowboarder said:


> Lol, I didn't see him in the xgames so I am not sure what it was
> 
> New agenda..if mtb stays part of the trip. I am still debating that. Subject to change based on conditions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

burritosandsnow said:


> I wouldnt do that schedule and I live here .... seriously dont go to Moab.. theres a reason you dont hear of off season riding there .. its southern utah but it still snows there and trails will be unmaintained and hazardous and youll most likely be rather alone .... really same knowledge there that applies to backcountry .. do go alone and understand your conditions. As far as running all over for snow you have to understand that if theres a big storm worth chasing highway 80 that runs from SLC to Denver will most likely be shut and thats the federal highway, you dont even wanna know about state roads .. getting to Jacksonhole will take up to twice as long and the roads are really sketchy in bad weather .. if theres a big system it will put snow on the whole area co.ut. and wyo. evey day you take to drive is a day you waste on your vacation ... my advice pick a spot and go have fun, take a day or two to learn the resort you choose and youll have a blast no matter what the weather



I am guessing that kysnowboarder is like me, I want to go see as much as I can with the short amount of time given for vacation. He cant just make some weekend trip up to jackson hole like you could living in CO or UT. I do agree that he should spend more time in the more known resorts.... I just know I would want to spend my time doing stuff rather than chilling on the side of the road, given he isnt going to make hotel plans and is gonna sleep in a van.... lol unless he hooks up with some bitches or with some other boarders from this forum. If I lived up there I would go with you in a heart beat, if I had the vacation time at my new job I would go in a heart beat......


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yikes! Thanks, Argo. How could I forget Powder Mountain?? Also, Snowbasin is ridiculous. The Strawberry Area (looker's left) is so much fun on a powder day. And the lodges are like nothing else I've ever seen...then again, I've never been to Colorado.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

kysnowboarder said:


> So, now that I got that out of the way...time for an important question...
> 
> WHAT
> 
> ...


Haw haw! Shame on you!


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Argo said:


> I am guessing that kysnowboarder is like me, I want to go see as much as I can with the short amount of time given for vacation. He cant just make some weekend trip up to jackson hole like you could living in CO or UT. I do agree that he should spend more time in the more known resorts.... I just know I would want to spend my time doing stuff rather than chilling on the side of the road, given he isnt going to make hotel plans and is gonna sleep in a van.... lol unless he hooks up with some bitches or with some other boarders from this forum. If I lived up there I would go with you in a heart beat, if I had the vacation time at my new job I would go in a heart beat......


This hits the nail on the head. I know I can't snow board for 12 days in a role, I wish I had the legs for it, but I learned when I went to telluride last year that I have to have rest days. The 4th day at Telluride was not good. I am much better snowboarding shape this year, but those are big mountains out there and the altitude it probably have some affect, it did at telluride. At same time I really don't want to just chill on the side of the road for a rest day. 

I have experience with doing trips like this but on my mountain bike. I have learned that is best to break up the main activity and have active rest days, other wise by the 4th day you start to really feel the first 3 days, and by the 5th day you are not functional on the bike. Trips were we have done 3 days on 1 day off 2 days on 1 day off 3 days on have been the most successful. In 2009 we did a Moab-Escalante-fruita trip. We had 8 days in a role of activity, 2 days of mountain biking in MOAB, a day of canyoneering out side of Moab and then 2 days of canyoneering in Escalante, then on the way back to KY we spent three days mtbing in Fruita. It was an awesome trip and the last day in fruita we did 30 miles of mtbing and felt great...had energy for the 20 plus hour drive back to KY...I didn't want to come home..

In planning this trip I am attempting to do the same thing as mtb trip described above. I really don't want to have too much down time and the way to do that is mix the main activity with something else. I am not completely sold on mtbing. Any other ideas? Hikes I don't need snow shoes for? Snowmobiling tours? I probably be making some phone calls out there tomorrow to shops/resorts to see what they have to offer. 

I could just do Jackson and SLC, but with Colorado right there it hard to resist. I am sure some of these drives will be stunning for me. I remember the drive through CO and through Utah in 2009 was awesome, I took lots of window pictures. 

I am hoping to meet boarders to ride with, both from this forum and from the places I am going while I am out there. It would be cool develop some relationships with boarders for future trips.. I did my first trip out west last year, and decided it should be a yearly thing. That trip was solo to. Funny thing is when I showed my buddies here the photos, I had 4 or 5 people who were going to do the trip this year, but by December they had all backed out...boo It was originally going to be one week to make it easier for others to come, but when everyone back out, I thought why not make it two...

The itinerary is defiantly subject to change for a variety of reasons. Keep the suggestions coming this is helpful. Damn this is a long post...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

The 13th is the last day for my avi 1 class here in SLC. Are you going to do any night riding at Brighton? Tuesday nights are half off tickets with a quit smoking campaign :dunno: stupid yes but half off lift tix.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Argo said:


> I ride wolf creek every year about 14-18 days for the past 5 years. It is a small, 1600 acre place with 1500' vert. I go there because crowds are small, always, including the holidays. There is probably 10 people riding there on a weekday non holiday.... That being said, with your schedule and places you can go on the fly like you are, I would not go out of my way for it. I would hit up vail before and aspen and skip moab and wolf creek..... I love wolf creek and all but I like it for reasons that you are not looking for. There are maybe 3 good looking girls that live in that 100 mile radius, and maybe 150 more that are mountain goats...... I always have my family with me and it is inexpensive on top of the low census....
> 
> On a side note I would like to hit up powder mountain in eden utah, like an hour from park city. You could do:
> 
> ...


I didn't see this yesterday. I'm 34 to and according to the doctor in the top 5% of my age group as far as fitness and health goes...of course I do live in KY one of the most unfit states in the union so not hard to be considered healthy in this state. 

I have thought about having some active recovery days on the board instead of doing other activity. At telluride I focused on riding as many trails as I could as many times as possible. I of course worked on shredding skills such as skidding and trying to get faster and carving in powder  but never really spent time working on things such as switch riding, olling, buttering. When on the mountain I typically just try to ride as much as possible, since I don't know when I will be back. Maybe for this trip when I am riding solo I will just find a good place and work on developing the skills I mention above that I am deficient. 

I guess I could just ride half days as well, I typically start when the lift opens and don't finish until they are close to shutting down. Last weekend at Snowshoe I actually boarded for 10 hours straight, we stayed for night boarding. In that 10 hours I landed a jump cleanly for the first time and hit a box for the first time. I think regardless I will still have to have slack days. I know if I have day that I feel like I m just not getting anywhere and having problems standing up on the board (this was the fourth day at Telluride) I will have to take easy the next day. 

Snowvols. I could do some night boarding Tuesday. cool on the Avi class. I eventually plan to take Avi classes, I eventually want my riding to progress to the back country. I am just not ready for it for this trip..


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool. I actually do half days mixed in when I do more than a 5 day stretch. Occasionally I will do snowmobile tours. They are lots of fun too.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You can ride 12 days in a row, but they won't all be full days.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Vehicle reserved!

Looking at the weather for next week in SLC, it doesn't look that great. Highs in the high 30's to low 40's. The Colorado Rockies look better. When I land in SLC I might possibly head straight to the CO,WY and hit up SLC on the way back. I be watching the weather closely.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, SLC got some snow...I notice that the Dew tour is in Snow basin on Sat/Sunday...that would be cool to see. Snowbasin may be the first stop.


----------



## sirgoo (Feb 9, 2011)

after reading the whole thread, it makes me wanna go right away. I live in toronto and been several resorts in the east (jay peak, stratton). Next year I want to do a similar trip like yours to the west. All the information here help alot so keep us posted on your trip. Hope you will have an awesome time.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

sirgoo said:


> after reading the whole thread, it makes me wanna go right away. I live in toronto and been several resorts in the east (jay peak, stratton). Next year I want to do a similar trip like yours to the west. All the information here help alot so keep us posted on your trip. Hope you will have an awesome time.


It would be cool to get a small group of people together top do something like this next year. 

Defiantly plan post trip report...and will probably post during the trip if time permits. I will give all the details...even some of the sorted ones lol.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I think I have this somewhat sorted out. 

Sunday 13 Snow Basin. Dew Tour
Monday 14 Powder Mountain
Tuesday 15 Brighton
Wednesday 16 Snowbird
17 thru 19th Aspen
20 thru 22 Vail
24 thru 26 Jackson

I have also been talking to locals in these areas finding out where I can car camp...I have some good ideas, Vail and Aspen seemed the most difficult.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You should be able to park overnight in vails parking lot. This is what I was told.....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Also....just pull into a national Forrest road and park if they Don't let you car camp in the lot.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, the locals gave me some good spots. When I get back I will give more detail...just don't want to post online where I will be sleeping...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Argo said:


> Also....just pull into a national Forrest road and park if they Don't let you car camp in the lot.


They might all be covered in snow and closed at this time of year.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Colorado is actually pretty good about keeping some of these roads clear. Where I stay around wolf creek about every other main road into the national forest is open, they are all dirt/gravel roads though. The smaller feeders off of them are always closed, cant even see them because they are covered with snow. There are a couple of actual camping areas near aspen, within 5 miles. The closest one to Vail is about 15 miles out of Vail. I have been looking in the area for campgrounds/RV parks near the hospital in vail but there arent really any. I have to be close when Im on call, I am going to end up in an apt.....


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kysnowboarder said:


> I think I have this somewhat sorted out.
> 
> Sunday 13 Snow Basin. Dew Tour
> Monday 14 Powder Mountain
> ...


This looks like a much better experience! Personally, I love Snowbasin. So many people rag on it, but if you wander into the Strawberry Express area and play-around in the low-trees.....it is so fun! And with the express, there, you sould be able to kill a ton of laps. POW MOW is a great Gem! 

I hope all works out for you. I see that La Nina is dying off and the PNW is due-up for a wallopping!
:dunno:


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> This looks like a much better experience! Personally, I love Snowbasin. So many people rag on it, but if you wander into the Strawberry Express area and play-around in the low-trees.....it is so fun! And with the express, there, you sould be able to kill a ton of laps. POW MOW is a great Gem!
> 
> I hope all works out for you. I see that La Nina is dying off and the PNW is due-up for a wallopping!
> :dunno:



Thanks for the tips.. Yeah the original plan had too much change in it, I would have been driving to a new location almost everyday...I think this should give me a good sample and chance to get to know each place. It should be kick ass vacation....I may need another to recover! 

Yeah, I keep watching the weather in the PNW, still not good at this point. I hope it turns around soon for those guys up there..I can't believe it is still shit up there...rain the rest of this week for MT. HOOD according to the latest forecast. Whistler looked like it had rain at significant elevation as well.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

In the colorado area there is also a free bus system if you have problems parking at vail. You could find a place in frisco and take the bus for free to vail. Frisco is like a few minutes away, probably 15 by bus. I understand it is expensive to park in the town of vail or at the resort.... If I was there one week earlier I would let you crash on the couch of the place I am renting but I dont get there until March 4..... It has free parking too...


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Argo said:


> In the colorado area there is also a free bus system if you have problems parking at vail. You could find a place in frisco and take the bus for free to vail. Frisco is like a few minutes away, probably 15 by bus. I understand it is expensive to park in the town of vail or at the resort.... If I was there one week earlier I would let you crash on the couch of the place I am renting but I dont get there until March 4..... It has free parking too...


Using bus is part of plan... Yeah if I was going to be up there that time that would be cool. I would defiantly pay my share of the cost. How long you in Vail for?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im just going for a long weekend. thurs-monday. going to board 3 days and scope out there area. I plan to move up there in september so my son can snowboard all day every day and homeschool at night. I can board the 4 days a week I am off of work.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Argo said:


> Im just going for a long weekend. thurs-monday. going to board 3 days and scope out there area. I plan to move up there in september so my son can snowboard all day every day and homeschool at night. I can board the 4 days a week I am off of work.


That's cool...when I was a kid, I couldn't of even imagined snowboarding....of course keep in mind I grew up in the midwest. 

How old is your son?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He is 11. He is quite a bit better than any of us. It is scary to watch him hit jumps and fly down the tree runs or any runs for that matter. I cant keep up with him. Not many instructors where we go can keep up either. He wants to be a pro so I figured I will let him try.... cant do it without boarding every day.... If he makes it great, if not we had some fun snowboarding alot... My wife boards too and will not be working so she can go with him daily.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

With summer boarding in hood he got about 35 days on the mountain last year. about 25 the 3 years before that. This year we have 14 so far with another 12 planned so far. I am not sure if I am going to take him up to oregon this year again or not. He liked it but its pricey for the high cascades camp. Might wait until he is alot more comfortable and stable so he can benifit from learning how to hit a 30' and 40' jump or riding the superpipe....


----------

